# New Utility Obedience Leg



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

My boy Max earned his first Utility Obedience Leg this weekend. Out of 12 dogs only 2 Q's. Max Placed 1st with a score of 192.5 under a very tought Judge.
















We almosted Qed again before the weekend was up but when I sent Max out for his go out he took a jump first.









This Utility Obedience is not as easy as it looks..


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats and you are right it's not easy!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Major congrats!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Huge congratulations!









Utility isn't easy at all! That's a major brag, congrats again


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi says HUGE Congrats to her Daddy !!! 
diane


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is incredible!!! They don't call it the futility ring for no reason!!! Utility is tough!!!


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah Max! I wish I could of taken Haley to see him! Let me know if you are going to be competing locally! I almost called you this weekend. Haley has been a little under the weather. She was diagnosed with a irregular heart rhythm recently and had a set back last week. The school nurse called Friday and said she felt dizzy so we went directly to the Dr and she ended up wearing a portable heart monitor this weekend so they can figure out whats going on. I drop it back off at the dr tomorrow and then they will let us know tuesday the results and what we should do. Until then we are trying to keep her calm so no agilty until we get things figured out. When I look at how wild Radar is it makes me realize how much work it really takes to get as far as you and Max!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's AWESOME!!! And you are right Utility is not easy at ALL!! Big, BIG Congratulations.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well done.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Max is one amazing dog and I'm so very proud of him. Max sure as come a long way.

I am hope to see Drake and little Masi follow their sires footsteps.

TNGSD, I hope everything works out for you daughter, let me know what the Dr. says. you call me anytime you want even just to talk. If you need help training Radar just let me know and we will meet up. I'll help as much as I can. everything you do with your dog is always well worth it but you are right it does take lots of work. of course when I watch Drake I think he learns everything from Max, Maybe I wont have to train him, he's training himself.

I took Max and Drake to the feed store today to buy dog food and Max always picks up a bag of treats and takes them to checkout, Drake just as good as you please watched Max and picked up one of his own and followed dad.

Then a trip to the vet to get weights. Drake put his front paws on the counter and kept touching to cookie jar with his nose until they gave him a cookie. everytime they gave him one here he goes touching the jar again and would wait and watch, then touch it again and wait. He would keep this up until they gave him a cookie.

sorry so long but I just had to share. it was too cute.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

That is great! Congrats.









Drake is already showing he has just as many brains as "dad".

So how much did they weigh?

A friend of mine had a Golden that had his UD. This dog had been shown for years and LOVED it. One day on the directed jumping, he did the correct jump, them proceded to jump on the judges table too, scattering most of the stuff on it in the process. Needless to say, everyone got a kick out of it.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Tracy,

Yes Drake is very smart, I am very excited to see he has his dad in him. 

His training should be a lot of fun.

Drake was almost 55 lbs but he really is still a bit underweight which I know he will fill in someday.

These UD level dogs sure can do some funny things huh?

Max's thing is after every step " Oh, I'm done now I can leave the ring and carry my bag" maybe I should have never tought him that GRRRRR.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Better to be a little underweight than FAT. (As you well know.)

Yeah, when Thor jumped on the table he was like 9yo too. (So it isn't like he didn't know that wasn't part of the exercise.







.







) 

At least Max is "helpfull", even if he does want to "help" at the wrong time.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep, I am okay with Drake being somewhat thin. When he runs you can see his ribs, but he isnt even 7 months old yet and going through that long leg stage.

I know Max knew better then to take a jump backwords but I've been doing some ring training with him to build him back up (confidence wise after the agility happening) and I'd been letting him have fun just jumping in the ring.

I'll have to work on fixing that now. Max is very helpful most of the time. the helpers at the show loves how he will take his bag and place is right in their lap before going in the ring.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Congratulations! Utility is a tough class to qualify in, especially when you're first starting out. I got my first UD on a GSD (my Novice A dog) and I remember how thrilled I was when he took that last jump and I KNEW he'd qualified. I was in tears! I'd started thinking of it as "Futility" instead of "Utility" - we'd shown several times with no qualifying scores. 

The directed jumping, in my opinion, is the hardest exercise. I know that's the exercise my dogs always flunked the most!

Good luck on your next two legs!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------

